# هل تريد نموذج - روعة - لتقرير السلامة اليومي؟



## يا الغالي (29 يناير 2013)

[FONT=&quot]






يعتبر تقرير اليومي للسلامة وسيلة فعالة لا غنى عنها للشركات الصناعية والمشاريع الإنشائية فهو يعرض المعلومات الرئيسية عن السلامة اليومية في الشركة. فهو يساعد إدارة الشركة في متابعة وتقويم نتائج أعمالها وذلك بربط العمليات الجارية داخل الشركة بعضها مع بعض وفي تعاون العاملين على إنجازها ، مما يخلق جواً ملائماً لتحقيق أهداف السلامة في إدراك برنامج السلامة الحالي في الشركة. [/FONT]


[FONT=&quot]رابط تحميل النموذج تقرير السلامة اليومي[/FONT]


[FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]يسهل عليك هذا النموذج عملية البحث عن التقرير الذي تريده حيث بإمكانك تحريره حسب حاجتك. [/FONT]

-- منقول --


----------



## النوبي الاصيل (30 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله خير فين الرابط مو واضح


----------



## يا الغالي (30 يناير 2013)

الرابط

هندسة الاطفاء والسلامة: التقارير


----------



## hrmetaljed (30 يناير 2013)

مشكور ......


----------



## VIPM2012 (16 فبراير 2013)

مشكور


----------



## bou3asba (19 فبراير 2013)

thanx all


----------



## medhat56 (25 فبراير 2013)

Thanksssssssssssssss


----------



## Abu Laith (25 فبراير 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## mahmoud morshedy (11 أبريل 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير اخى الكريم


----------



## محمد على محمد عطية (2 مايو 2013)

موضوع مهم


----------



## mohamedgad (26 فبراير 2014)

thank you


----------



## جمال سعدالدين (18 مارس 2014)

شكراجزيلاااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------

